#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Перевод дополнения к призыванию Махакалы у кого есть?

## Мурат

Форумчане!
Подскажите есть ли перевод дополнения к призыванию Махакалы?
В Калуге 2015 лама Оле обмолвился, что перевод будет....
Может уже есть?Hung  Dza.doc

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Форумчане!
> ?Hung  Dza.doc


Это молитва (пожелание) долгой жизни ламы Оле.

----------

Мурат (11.03.2016)

----------


## Мурат

Интересуюсь переводом (подстрочником).

----------


## Таб Шераб

> Форумчане!
> Подскажите есть ли перевод дополнения к призыванию Махакалы?
> В Калуге 2015 лама Оле обмолвился, что перевод будет....
> Может уже есть?Hung  Dza.doc


Ответил в личку.

----------

Айрат (14.03.2016), Мурат (14.03.2016)

----------

